# Sailboat Interior Makeover



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Salon Makeover Phase I - Converting Straight Settee into a "U" Settee
This is a photo documentary/tutorial of a makeover I am doing in my sailboat. 
I have a straight settee (bench seat) with a table that drops down from the wall (bulkhead). 
I want to make this into a “U” shaped settee with a table that will drop down into the floor (sole) and covert into a bed (berth). 
I am starting off by making 2 boxes that will become part of the main settee and reshape it into a “U”. 
The attached link will show all of the detailed steps required. So far, all I have put on that site is template making. The rest will follow as time permits. 


http://www.localwoodworkers.com/Texas.html


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

The upholsterer came by today to make her templates. I was hoping to be further along because I will be going out of town tomorrow for a little break. A few days in Little Rock and then up to Kentucky Lake for about 4 days or so. Then down to Louisianna - this time for work. 
Anyway, two weeks from now I will be back on my project. 
Hopefully I will be able to catch up on the website with more photos.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

neat! I've always loved the work in boats.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool Tony. It's going to be a good project. Ahh...no framing square in the pictures:laughing:












 







.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Real nice... I always liked the interiors of boats, especially when they are done in wood..


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent thread, Tony. Looks like a great project too!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think this is one project you are really going to enjoy. I can see that by combining two of your hobbys you will be twice as satisfied when through.

George


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

The boxes have been veneered and completed. We are now waiting on the upholsterer. I am vacationing in Little Rock for a few days and onward to Kentucky Lake for a few days. Maybe up there my website will get caught up. BTW, the boxes fit into place tightly and no moulding will be necessary. 
My next step is the build the table. I already received the gas lift pedestal for it. 
Then after that I think I will re-do the walls. I already bought 2 sheets of 1/4" Teak plywood. 
After that comes a new hatch. 

Below is just a preview.

Heck, I might not sell the boat when I'm done.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very, very nice work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work Tony. This should be a great project. One of the fantastic things about this forum is the variety of projects being worked on. This one is definitely worth the time to watch. Thanks for sharing and I look forward to the next update. Great stuff.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Forgot the Follow-up*

I have been so busy, I forgot to follow up this post, so here it is. 
Before and After.....


----------

